# show us your blue/silver rats



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

really love the look of these please put up pics and i'll put mine up when they weaned cheers: victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sonic - russian blue berkshire









Prince - dont know if russian pearl counts (or russian pearl hooded!) - Sonic's brother (and already 520g at only 14 weeks roughly - going to be a monster like his great grandad)










Benicio - russian blue dumbo (when he first joined us a couple of months ago - he's now 600+g and still growing - planning on him being a daddy this year sometime)









Kristof (Benicio's brother) - russian blue









Deacon - british blue agouti (long since RIP - old old piccie)









Puck - russian dove









Hope - russian dove/dark phase russian pearl (Puck's sister)









Xenia - russian blue









Cant wait to get my british blue badger-ish (technically squirrel) girl from Kathy...


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

absolutly adore the russian pearls!!! thanks to your pics and katym its a deffo one of my lads is russian pearl! 

Beautiful colour in the flesh! i cant seem to get a good picture of it :whip:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Russian pearl is russian dove + pearl gene. So if the parents are or carry russian blue, mink and pearl, then it's possible your rat is russian pearl


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*my powder blue*


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

these are great keep them coming


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Blairwitch Atomic - not technically blue, she's actually lilac, but sort of related!

















Stillyrats Rebel Yell aka Rebel - Russian blue dumbo rex


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

such cute rats you have all very nice


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Diablo (blue agouti hooded)









Joker (blue agouti)









Diesel (rip) and Joker










Joker








Diablo


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm lovin this thread! Blues/ silver/ dove/ grey/ whatever you call em are my faves! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Another one of Rebel looking adorable









And Atomic









Our beautiful Odyssey Molko RIP - Russian blue agouti









Stillyrats Hops - dumbo Russian blue point Siamese


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Dj









Reita









Rolo









Tilly









Bobby


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

All the Ratties shown are just beautiful :flrt: oooo I want some ........:flrt:

Jingle Belllllsssss


----------



## leeky (Mar 25, 2009)

Aw such gorgeous rats! I love powder blues but i'm yet to find one..if anyone knows where i can get a powder blue doe in birmingham let me know


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

A few of mine.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

leeky said:


> Aw such gorgeous rats! I love powder blues but i'm yet to find one..if anyone knows where i can get a powder blue doe in birmingham let me know


Powder blues are just british blues with a poorly coloured undercoat which makes them "unshowable". I dont know of any breeders who breed specifically for that miscolouring, but there are a few british blue breeders who no doubt may get them in their litters (perfect show rats are rare lol).

Try emailing [email protected] for a list of breeders. Good luck


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Powder blues are just british blues with a poorly coloured undercoat which makes them "unshowable". I dont know of any breeders who breed specifically for that miscolouring


Lisa, Powder Blues are in New Varieties now and showable :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

what exacly is showable and isnt?? 

is varigated a showable type? ide love to show skye in the pet one but not sure if she would qualify!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Theres a list here:National Fancy Rat Society


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Theres a list here:National Fancy Rat Society


 
thanks  i missed that bit on the site!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

heres my boys, How ever many failed attempts till i used the temp cage (cage i use when im cleaning them out)
Benson who is the one with the blue miss marked capped (varigated). and Billy who is what i think is a russian pearl
Gawd i wish they would stay still long enough, could have had some good pictures :bash:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Billy is Dark Phase Pearl.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:2thumb: ive been taking guesses with him!

thank you! :flrt:

pictures do him no justice though! such a pretty colour in real life!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

my pics are beginning of first page am i correct that they are british blue agouti?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

ami_j said:


> my pics are beginning of first page am i correct that they are british blue agouti?


Yes they look it.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Yes they look it.


thanks  thought they were too light to be russian blue agouti


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*powder blues*



Minerva said:


> Lisa, Powder Blues are in New Varieties now and showable :2thumb:


and I'm going to have a go at showing them at Enfield later in the year,I find them very pretty.The will be my first rat showing experience.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh that's interesting, might get more people into breeding BB then 

I dont keep up with new varieties :blush:

I love dark phase pearls. I have to, they keep popping up in my litters :lol2:


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is my little Ted my little British Blue Berkshire:


----------



## TeddyOscarDigby (Dec 29, 2009)

this is Digby my British blue vari from Saxon on here

and Teddy, my british blue irish and my heart-rat :flrt:










and them both together...










im picking up a russian blue dumbo from Saxon in a couple of weeks along with either a buff or a russian blue gooti.... cant wait! :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww they are all adorable! Love blues! I have a Topaz & Agouti Berkshire myself


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Around 70% of my rats are Blue, or Blue based.....heres a few.


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

What kind is the "frizzly" looking one at the top? its so sweet!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

xxrachxx said:


> What kind is the "frizzly" looking one at the top? its so sweet!


Russian Blue Agouti Rex Dumbo :flrt:


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

one off my blue little girls (sky)


----------



## TeddyOscarDigby (Dec 29, 2009)

minerva - i think i NEED some of your ratties. theyre GORGEOUS! esp that russian blue agouti rex dumbo. he looks lovely and cuddly :flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Bongo Fury Fearsome Lizard - aka T - Russian Blue rex










Bongo Fury Excellent Adventure - aka Ted - Russian Silver Agouti










Bongo Fury Bogus Journey aka Bill - Russian Blue










Hakuna Matata Wilton - Russian Blue Pioint Siamese Rex









T again









and again 









and again


----------

